

Ask HN: Company dictating use of LinkedIn - anonymous89

Posting anonymous due to this being linked to my job.<p>The MD of the company has recently sent around a directive to the company saying that any recommendations of company staff regarding work done at the company must be approved by our line-manager or the MD first - just wondered if this was normal, or even something that could be hoped to be enforced?
======
staunch
IANAL. If you reveal trade secrets in a review ("John has done so well
implementing our XYZ algorithm trading system for Yen") could open you up to
liability. Also, they could just fire you because you didn't follow their
advice, then it would be up to you to sue them for wrongful termination (if it
even qualifies).

------
slater
Not normal, and can't be enforced.

